# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  lucid dream withing a dream.. but i wasn't lucid.

## mazillion

I had a dream where i was with some of my family and we were going to  have a shared lucid dream. I was introducing lucid dreaming to everyone and they agreed to dream with me. So we all lied down in beds which looked like they were all electronically hooked up to each other and went to sleep. then it was all of us in a city-like alley and i knew i was dreaming i told everyone to do a reality check and i did one too and i tried to explain to them about opening a door and imagining something else on the other side. I was trying to summon a dojo type place so we could fight for fun but every time i opened the door there was a different location behind it, i told them i was new at this.
 So anyway, i thought this was something really interesting to point out because in my dream within a dream i was lucid and even did a RC but i wasn't really lucid because i thought the dream world (where we all lied down on beds and LDed) was the real world. 
That is so unfair,  :Sad:  i was still victim to the dream because i didn't become lucid in both layers of dreams. its like the original dream was still (lucidly) controlling the second dream and not me controlling all dreams... Thoughts? Has this happened to anyone else?

----------


## Awesomeness

Wow...  That's weird.  I have never had that happen!

----------


## Spyder

Whoa! I just had almost the same dream a couple nights ago, except I believe I became lucid.  It started with me and my family testing shared dreaming.  We all just fell asleep next to each other and entered the second level.  I immediately became lucid as if my brain scripted it into the dream, then I informed my mom and sister that we were dreaming.  I did a couple of reality checks and rubbed my hands together to stabilize the dream.  Then my sister and I tried to fly.  I got up to about 50 ft both tries, then I ran super fast down the road.  Then I ditched my family and tried to summon a mustang in the parking lot.  I finnaly got it after 3 tries and got in.  I drove down the city streets at 100 mph using a summoned tracking device to find my sister.  Then I woke up back to the first level and talked to my sister, she acted like she didnt know anything.   Then I woke up amazed.
       So I'm pretty sure it counts as a lucid, thats so weird.

----------

